# Sergeant Scott Lunger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Scott Lunger*
Hayward Police Department, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, July 22, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 48

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Scott Lunger was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop near the intersection of Myrtle Street and Lyon Street at approximately 3:15 am.

He stopped the vehicle for driving erratically. As he approached the vehicle an occupant opened fire, fatally wounding him. Another officer on scene of the stop returned fire as the vehicle fled. The vehicle was found abandoned a short time later. The subject was located and taken into custody suffering from gunshot wounds.

Sergeant Lunger had served with the Hayward Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his two daughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Diane Urban
Hayward Police Department
300 W Winton Avenue
Hayward, CA 94544

Phone: (510) 293-7000

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22547-sergeant-scott-lunger#ixzz3gfHS3wes


----------

